# USB Female to two USB Male Adaptors



## XP1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Do USB Female to two USB Male Adaptors exist? I want to connect and share my flash drive using usb cables.

I've an attached pic to explain:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

sadly, i am 99.999% sure that two computers cannot mount the same disk at the same time, regardless of the type of disk...

this would have to be done through filesharing in either windows or samba (on linux)

now, also, there would be serious conflict issues from both computers trying to allocate USB addresses to the same device.

think of a usb like a tiny little network, there's only so many addresses to go around, and more importantly, exactly like two routers trying to be in charge of the same network, the two USB networks together are going to cause the two USB controllers to have that same fight, only one can have control, but both insist it's them that should have it.

and, that's if there isn't a direct voltage incompatibilty.

what i'm saying is, there may some day be someone who makes something like this, but it's not here yet, i can tell you that.


----------



## XP1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Volt-Schwibe said:


> sadly, i am 99.999% sure that two computers cannot mount the same disk at the same time, regardless of the type of disk...
> 
> this would have to be done through filesharing in either windows or samba (on linux)
> 
> ...


Thank you in taking the time to explain that. I hope they do think about making something like this that works. :grin:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

what could be made, would be some sort of a mini server. it wouldn't matter if it ran on linux or not, but it would simply mount the drive, and share it. 

then it would just have to appear to each machine like a thumbdrive.

but, it would be a small computer in itself, much like the way they build network disks, like this one http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10594


----------



## XP1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Volt-Schwibe said:


> what could be made, would be some sort of a mini server. it wouldn't matter if it ran on linux or not, but it would simply mount the drive, and share it.
> 
> then it would just have to appear to each machine like a thumbdrive.
> 
> but, it would be a small computer in itself, much like the way they build network disks, like this one http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10594


Well then, just have to wait and see..:1angel:


----------

